# Chinese EDM machine



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Got a call yesterday to look at a EDM machine, whose chiller wasn't working.
> 
> Chinese EDM with a chiller made in Tawain.
> 
> ...


*You can't work with your head in a bag.*


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

telsa said:


> *You can't work with your head in a bag.*


You have to see how much crap they fit in such small places.
You literally have to take the thing apart to get meter leads in to test anything, and the numbering system on the Terminal blocks just make you shake your head...

They make no plans for maintenance of this stuff.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Helmut said:


> You have to see how much crap they fit in such small places.
> You literally have to take the thing apart to get meter leads in to test anything, and the numbering system on the Terminal blocks just make you shake your head...
> 
> They make no plans for maintenance of this stuff.


You think that's an accident ?

Nope !

Remember, in Red China, labor is to BURN.

Due to the Commies, their labor 'efficiency' is 1/15 that of any modern,_* native*_, American. 

OSHA and JATC are unknown in Red China.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The chiller unit should be entirely seperate with cooling hoses going to and from the chamber.

Right?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

miller_elex said:


> The chiller unit should be entirely seperate with cooling hoses going to and from the chamber.
> 
> Right?



Yup.

Chiller works when forcing on contactor, won't come on otherwise.

You familiar?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You try turning it off and back on again? That's how I fix stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

